# Improved table locks for the g0704



## dewbane (Mar 13, 2018)

I really didn't like the L-shaped table locks on my g0704.  Getting them tight was fine, but they didn't function well when the axis was free.  Back one off to a neutral horizontal position that won't interfere with table travel, and the L handle wanted to drop straight down.  This phenomenon resulted in all four of my table locks getting bent up to some degree.  I decided to make these M6-1.0 T-bolts to replace all the bent hardware.  I guess the Y-axis locks could clash, but if that ever actually turns out to be a problem, I'll probably just thread a cap screw in there temporarily or something.




As they say on the old world side of the pond, it worked swimmingly.  I really like the new user interface I have for this hardware.  This design functions well, and it was good practice for my lathe basics.  Face it, turn it down, thread it, knurl it, part it, mount it in a v-block (because all my 5C collets are SAE, and this metric thread OD was too big for 3/16" and too small for 1/4"), cross-drill it heat treat it, blue it.  Both parts of each unit are made from O1 drill rod.  I gave them all a quick heat and quench, then tempered to blue.  I followed up the heat treatment with some chemical blue to make them look purty.


----------



## Joe P. (Mar 14, 2018)

dewbane said:


> I really didn't like the L-shaped table locks on my g0704. Getting them tight was fine, but they didn't function well when the axis was free. Back one off to a neutral horizontal position that won't interfere with table travel, and the L handle wanted to drop straight down. This phenomenon resulted in all four of my table locks getting bent up to some degree. I decided to make these M6-1.0 T-bolts to replace all the bent hardware. I guess the Y-axis locks could clash, but if that ever actually turns out to be a problem, I'll probably just thread a cap screw in there temporarily or something.
> 
> View attachment 262197
> 
> ...



I didn’t care for the factory locks either. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewbane (Mar 15, 2018)

Joe P. said:


> I didn’t care for the factory locks either.


Care to explain what's going on with the Y axis?


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 15, 2018)

On the Y axis it looks like you pull the handle to lock the table and push to release.


----------



## Joe P. (Mar 15, 2018)

Billh50 said:


> On the Y axis it looks like you pull the handle to lock the table and push to release.



Exactly, it works very well. I used some links from a piece of roller chain and some goodies from the misc. junk pile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe P. (Mar 15, 2018)

dewbane said:


> Joe P. said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t care for the factory locks either.
> ...



Just like Billh50 said, pull the handle outward and it turns the locking screws in tight and push in to back them off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

